# Todd Rexford 6K Epicenter



## commodorewheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got this one in on Monday, and it is one of the more impressively crafted pieces that I've owned. It is Todd Rexford's Epicenter liner lock, with a 3 3/4" handrubbed Stellite 6K blade, titanium bolsters, and Black Site carbon fiber scales. The bolsters and scales have horizontal grooves, which aids in grippiness and enhances the appearance of the knife as well.

Todd's attention to detail is painstaking, and it really shows on this piece. In addition to putting grooves in the scales, he fully contoured them to make the knife feel great in the hand. His fit and finish are exemplary, and the knife locks up solid and has near-perfect blade centering. Perhaps most impressive aesthetically is the treatment that Todd gave the standoffs. They feature 3 distinct levels of texture and color as can be seen in the pics below.

Todd did an outstanding job with this piece, and I would recommend his knives to anyone. Thanks Todd!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 5, 2010)

That thing is Sweet!!
Nice lines!


Can you tell me via PM how much it cost and where to buy?


----------



## RedLED (Mar 6, 2010)

Real nice knife you have there!

I love the fasteners, no Allen heads!

Checked his site, and WOW! He does nice work. I have to admit that is some of the best out there.
I have to attend a show to see this guy's work.

Thanks for the photos!

RL


----------



## TKC (Mar 6, 2010)

*That is a gorgeous knife. Congrats!*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 6, 2010)

I like that a LOT!!!

Sure looks like it's made of unobtainium as far as my wallet goes...


----------



## commodorewheeler (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!



DaFABRICATA said:


> Can you tell me via PM how much it cost and where to buy?



PM sent.



RedLed said:


> I love the fasteners, no Allen heads!



Yes, that is always a nice touch. Though realistically speaking, most present-day custom knives use Torx screws instead of Allen heads anyway.


----------

